# Intel Ethernet Controller not Loading[solved]

## swingkyd

I used to have the intel 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller working on  my laptop. AFter some recent upgrades, the module seems to not work anymore. ifconfig does not give eth0.

The module is e1000 and it's set in the kernel as a module. I can modprobe e1000 and nothing shows up in dmesg. u

using 2.6.30-tuxonice-r6

I have no idea what is going on... 

```
lspci -k

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller

Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0001
```

... that's weird! Any help would be great.

I've tried recompiling and installing kernel modules..not helping.

Thanks.Last edited by swingkyd on Tue May 25, 2010 12:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tony-curtis

I have this card, and I use the e1000e driver successfully.

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this from SystemRescueCD:

```

# lspci -n

# lspci -kvm

```

----------

## doctork

A quick look at the source code for e1000e indicates that you should be using that driver for the 82573L.

--

doc

----------

## swingkyd

thanks...something must have changed recently b/c the e1000 worked before...I guess I could be mistaken. I recompiled and lone behold, it worked. Thanks for everyone's help!

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

